# 2012 Brute Force 750i Fuel issue



## CBRSLIMT (Jul 2, 2012)

While riding in a water hole the other day, my brute just suddenly died out. It was running fine as I was just cruising through a hole and then it started to lose power and just died as if it had run out of gas. (Full tank of gas). I took the air filter off and tried starting it and all I'm getting is a "backfire" inside the throttle body once in a while. The plugs don't smell like fuel and I can't smell any fuel vapor at all coming from the exhaust. Plugs are firing fine. I'm pretty sure this is a fuel problem. 
I can hear the fuel pump turn on so it's "working", so to speak. 
Is there an in line fuel filter, or is there only one on the fuel pump itself? Is there an easy way to check to see if the pump is delivering fuel out of the gas tank? Like a fuel line that I can disconnect and turn the key on and squirt fuel when I turn the key on?


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I had to remove my tank to fill my gas tank cover with great stuff and in doing so I learned there is a disconnect at the top of the tank. I personally did not try this but I would assume if you disconnect it there and turn the ignition on it should squirt fuel. Be careful removing the red clip from the disconnect it is small and likely to break.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

there is a quick disconnect on the fuel line where it goes in the throttle body.This the easiest to get to.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

brutemike said:


> there is a quick disconnect on the fuel line where it goes in the throttle body.This the easiest to get to.


That's a good bit to know. Thanks


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know if this will help or if uve already got it fixed bt My dad has an 07 brute 750 that did the same thing and he had to turn the reserve on to run it and its ran fine since. I don't know if the new brutes have a reserve or Nt bt just thot I'd throw that in


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

bson518 said:


> I don't know if this will help or if uve already got it fixed bt My dad has an 07 brute 750 that did the same thing and he had to turn the reserve on to run it and its ran fine since. I don't know if the new brutes have a reserve or Nt bt just thot I'd throw that in


No reserve or fuel switch on fuel injected Brutes


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you dielectric grease all your plugs (electrical plugs) ect..


----------

